

Ask HN: Help me with creating a business card and name. - Retailslave

I'm starting a small business and I need to create a business card and name for my business to hand out to people. The business is mainly an automotive parts distributor.<p>1. Where can I get business cards for cheap? Should I go to a physical store or do it online?
2. What are things I should consider when creating the business cards. 
3. What are the things I should consider when choosing my business's name?<p>Any other tips would be highly appreciated, thanks HN!
======
brk
This was an HN submission earlier today: <http://p.printingchoice.com/battle-
of-the-business-cards/>

Might be helpful as far was where to order cards from. Some of the sites also
help you with some basic design options.

As far as the business name is concerned, I'm not thinking creatively right
now, but is it a general parts distributor, or is there some specialty aspect
to it?

~~~
Retailslave
General automotive parts, mostly in fluids, liquids, etc.

Think less actual physical "hardware"

Thanks a lot for the link brk, I found it really helpful! I really appreciate
it. :)

